# toro 521 cloging chute mods?



## mainah (Feb 2, 2016)

I have recently picked up a 521 in great shape. Had issues with moving in any direction apparently had been worked on and linkage to selector reassembled incorrectly. Running great, moving great new belt on auger. 
With the first use I was disappointed with performance of what I believe is considered a 2 stage machine . I just about maxed out the auger adjustment and still find that it takes little resistance to have the belt just spin on the pulley and not discharge the snow clogging the chute.
Is there a modification that someone is familiar with that may improve the movement of the snow through the discharge chute.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a Toro 521 with *zero* problems. Either you've got the wrong belt on it, it's worn, or some other problem. When these machines are in order the've got no problems moving snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's a link to thread for the best problem solver. I made this modification to my 521. A friend was kind enough to give me a kit. (Thanks, William!)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can down load an owners manual free on toro's website. I had no problems with any of my 521's clogging and only one has an impeller kit though I do plan on putting a kit on my newest 521


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I would check the belt and see if its the right one for the machine. Sounds like it might be about 1/2 inch too long. Is the belt that's on there the original, or has it been replaced with something from the auto parts store? 

If you have the manual find out the OEM part number, then maybe shop around for that or an equivalent OPE belt. Automotive belts may be the right size, but they are not up to the task that Outdoor power equipment imposes.

Adding the impeller modification helps move snow, especially wet snow and slush, out the chute with more velocity. However, if your auger/impeller system is struggling with basic operation due to slippage, I think that needs to be corrected first. 

The impeller kit squeegee effect would add more load to the system by eliminating the blow by that occurs with a big gap between the impeller blades and the impeller housing. and perhaps make things worse.


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

You gotta have the correct odd-length belt.
Then do the impeller mod with rubber strips to take up impeller clearance. I did mine and it really helped, and doing the mod has also prevented it from snowing.


----------

